# 

## MaxShane

.    .         . 
             1-2   .. 
http://vkontakte.ru/club3286946 
http://vkontakte.ru/id6093137 
   0503048574

----------

"",

----------


## jamlife

,  ?

----------


## MaxShane

., ., ., ., ., .  ..   
 -2, -3, -2, -2. -         .  
        . 
 
 60\\ 
:   -   
050 3048574 
063 2493949 
_________________
   - ., ., ., ., ., .  ..
050 304 85 74 
063 249 39 49

----------


## MaxShane

vk.com/maxbaidarki www.facebook.com/groups/WhiteMax www.facebook.com/LifeMaxx 
+380503048574  
#, #, #, #   , #   , # , # . 
   , , , , , ,     
:
- - 80\\
-  50\\ -  
,  , , , ,  , , ,   ,  
#LIFEMAX 
#LIFEMAX 
#LIFEMAX
#
#
#
#
#
#
#, #, #, #, #, #, #,

----------


## lioniasry

,               ,     ( )     ?
           .
             ,       .

----------


## DorX

.  --  .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> .  --  .

  ...    . ...      - ,    -    ... ,        .  
...              
...

----------

> -    ... ,        .

  100%  **:           **:       ,      -

----------


## Pentax

-  .  ,   ,     ,      , .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> -  .  ,   ,     ,      , .

  ...       

> 

  ...      ,    ...

----------


## Pentax

,  .  .  , ,  .    .

----------

)        -      .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> )        -      .

  ..., ,         ...

----------


## Karen

> ..., ,         ...

      ... .

----------

,

----------

